# Where was the Ramjam Club (390 Brixton Rd)?



## editor (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm doing a feature for the site about the famous Ram Jam Club, formerly of 390 Brixton Road, SW9.

The club hosted soul, reggae, Stax gigs and big rock names like Cream and Jimi Hendrix in the late 60s and I want to take a picture of its old frontage.

I took a look around Brixton but couldn't find number 390 - the street numbering suggests that it might be the building now occupied by Backstage Bar (by the Academy) but I'm not convinced.

Any ideas?


----------



## dogmatique (Oct 25, 2004)

Have you tried looking at some old OS maps to confirm it?  Brixton library should have some...


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 25, 2004)

Has the former club been absorbed by the UCKG (Universal Church of the Kingdom of God)?  Although from the road they only appear to have a bookshop  at no. 386, IIRC they hold large scale meetings (and religious services   )somewhere on the premises.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2004)

Right. I've worked out that the Backstage Bar is 410 Brixton Road, so I guess I'll have to take another stroll to see if I can find the real 390!


----------



## dogmatique (Oct 25, 2004)

Happened to glance through the door the other day, and behind the bookshop is a big hall for the purpose of preaching in... so there's a fair chance...


----------



## madshadow (Oct 25, 2004)

390 Brixton Rd is where the original Fridge was. I'll pm you more details...


----------



## miss minnie (Oct 25, 2004)

... the original fridge (which was fab) was above where the gas showroom used to be...


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 25, 2004)

*New readers start here...*




			
				miss minnie said:
			
		

> ... above where the gas showroom used to be...



<ungallant reminder of how long some of us have been around> Which closed how many years ago   ... <return to usual chivalry>


----------



## miss minnie (Oct 25, 2004)

indeed!  the gas showroom was always my navigational guide to finding the fridge.  i always equate the two. 

"not old, just rich in experiences*


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2004)

miss minnie said:
			
		

> ... the original fridge (which was fab) was above where the gas showroom used to be...


I'm lost now. Is that where Barndos is now, on the corner opposite the Backstage Bar?


----------



## miss minnie (Oct 25, 2004)

no, the other side of backstage and before morley's fried chicken.  forgotten exactly which shop replaced the gas showroom - one of those non-descript places - maybe the other fast food or the offy.

edit:  i can't remember if the entrance to the fridge was the door on brixton road or if you went round the back via the academy laneway...


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2004)

I'll have another look around tomorrow if I get chance. 
But it looks like it's the Universal Church of the Kingdom of God premises, yes?

Here's my mini report (to be updated)
www.urban75.org/brixton/history/posters8.html

I can feel me ending up doing a whole "history of Brixton music" section at this rate - look at this tempting titbit!





> 60´s: RECORD SHOP
> Joe Mansano: "I arrived in London in 1963... If not the only one we were certainly one of the few record shops which imported records from Jamaica. We received shipments from people like Clement "Coxsone" Dodd, and many more. When the word got around that the latest records from Jamaica could be bought at West Green Road DJ's came from far and wide. The small shop was literally packed every week to hear the latest releases.
> 
> And so it was that around late 1967 the managing director of Island, David Betheridge, visited me at shop to discuss their plans.
> ...



And this one!



> The venue was formally opened by Mr. Nigel Colman, MP for Brixton on 19th August 1929, with Al Jolson on the "Vitaphone" talking picture 'The Singing Fool', plus a Variety show featuring Winnie Melville, Heddle Nash, Derek Oldham, Fred Kitchen and the Astoria Orchestra, and George Pattman at the Compton organ.
> 
> The last 40 minutes of the opening stage show were broadcast on the BBC. Queues for the opening show started at 8.45am and by noon, two queues completely encircled the building! Celebrities in attendance that night included Pola Negri, Betty Balfour and Alfred Hitchcock.
> http://www.vfestival.com/brixton/venue_info/history.cfm


----------



## hatboy (Oct 25, 2004)

I beleive the RamJam premises became the first Fridge club, if that's not already clear.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2004)

hatboy said:
			
		

> I beleive the RamJam premises became the first Fridge club, if that's not already clear.


From the page I linked to in the Brixton section:



> The Ram Jam Club....
> 
> In the late 70s, the venue was known as Clouds before being taken over by Andy Czezowski who sunk £20,000 into the run-down premises, renamed it 'The Fridge' and kitted the place out with Swedish fridges!
> 
> ...


----------



## hatboy (Oct 25, 2004)

OK. Only skimmed that.


----------



## miss minnie (Oct 25, 2004)

"was reputed to be the first ever chill-out room in a club."

the chillout room was on the top floor and was called 'the icebox'.


----------



## THE WARRIOR (Oct 25, 2004)

miss minnie said:
			
		

> no, the other side of backstage and before morley's fried chicken.  forgotten exactly which shop replaced the gas showroom - one of those non-descript places - maybe the other fast food or the offy.
> 
> edit:  i can't remember if the entrance to the fridge was the door on brixton road or if you went round the back via the academy laneway...



Remember going in from Brixton Rd - they had a narrow beam halogen type projector which beamed 'the fridge' onto the pavement - seemed v. cool at the time.

Also wasn't the shop beneath a faded smart shoe shop


----------



## miss minnie (Oct 25, 2004)

i can vaguely remember the projected logo... ah, detailed memories of the first fridge are so vague... i wonder why?


----------



## johnniebutterfl (Oct 25, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> I'm doing a feature for the site about the famous Ram Jam Club, formerly of 390 Brixton Road, SW9.
> 
> The club hosted soul, reggae, Stax gigs and big rock names like Cream and Jimi Hendrix in the late 60s and I want to take a picture of its old frontage.
> 
> ...



as a sad lucky old git who visited the Ramjam (to see Prince Buster), I wrote a post on it on the "past businesses of Brixton" back in late July also with the URL for the damn fine flier

390 is a lambeth (housing?) place now, north of the backstage bar .
as far as i remember the Ramjam was in the basement, whereas the old fridge which i asbo frequented was on the first floor ...... but drugs and years do funny things to the memory, now where was I
ah yes pole dancing round the stannah staircase


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 25, 2004)

I remember it being under the gas showroom...not above....but maybe that was because it looked so cellar like......


----------



## miss minnie (Oct 25, 2004)

good lord - were we _all_ on... *drugs* or something. 

nah, deffo upstairs.  i can remember looking down on the street from up there.  



i think.


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 26, 2004)

Did the Fridge operate out of two different Brixton Road venues before taking over the Palladium building in Town Hall Parade


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2004)

And here, ladies and gentlemen, you can see how hard it is to research even recent history! So far the Ram Jam has been in a basement under the gas showroom and it's also been above the gas showroom too!


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 26, 2004)

*The premises that time forgot?*

Quick search on the Valuation Office database shows no record of 386-390 Brixton Road in the 2000 or draft 2005 business rates valuation database.   

386-388 were deleted from the rating list in 1999 - about the time that the current church moved in.   (Churches are exempt from business rates)

390 doesn't appear in the 1995 valuation either - maybe the valuers never found it either!   .


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2004)

So - is the church premises the most likely location for the vanished No 390?!

(I've noticed other street numbers have vanished - I was trying to find an old shop frontage where Plan B is on Brixton Road and the numbering seems to have gone all squiffy there too)


----------



## johnniebutterfl (Oct 26, 2004)

editor said:
			
		

> And here, ladies and gentlemen, you can see how hard it is to research even recent history! So far the Ram Jam has been in a basement under the gas showroom and it's also been above the gas showroom too!



I'm positive 390 exists still.
During the late 70s/80s i think Mrs M was right and the ground floor was a Gas showroom. It is now part of Lambeth Council premises, a Housing Office i think.
It is halfway down the block between the Backstage Bar and Stockwell Park Walk on the west side of the street
The Ramjam (one word) was in the basement from the early 60s till beginning of the 70s.
The Fridge began life on the first/second floor in the early 80s
flier here
www.georgwa.demon.co.uk/ramjamfl.htm


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2004)

johnniebutterfl said:
			
		

> ....The Fridge began life on the first/second floor in the early 80s
> flier here


Cheers for that.

I've already 'borrowed' that flyer for my feature (well, I figure you can't really copyright a flyer from a defunct club!)


----------



## hatboy (Oct 26, 2004)

There was definitely a gas showroom. I used to pay my gas bill there.


----------



## johnniebutterfl (Oct 26, 2004)

ps it would be great if it could be given its proper title The Ramjam Club, rather than the mispelt Ram Jam Club, pedant that I am.

btw Otis Redding played his 1st UK gig there & i know someone who was a friend of 'Judge Dread', the doorman and who played several gigs there


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm trying to be as accurate as possible but it's a bit tricky - so I've changed the name to RamJam as a compromise.

The club is clearly spelt 'Ram Jam' in the "London's Rock Routes' book (John Platt) and there's capitalisation and what looks like a space in their name on this Nov 67 advert.







And this article also has a space in its name:
http://www.fortunecity.com/tinpan/ayers/254/judge2.htm


----------



## johnniebutterfl (Oct 26, 2004)

Fair enough Guv
I'm just really pleased you're doing something on it
It was a fantastically important institution and so good to see it get its dues
please just ask if there's anything i can do to help


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 11, 2004)

Should have posted this weeks ago, but t'other new thread reminded me.

After a brief field trip, I confirmed that there is a blanked off double door with a wide black granite surround to the right of the window frontage of Lambeth Social Services (392-394) but part of the same block (i.e. there is a party wall separating it from the UCKG church at 386-388)


----------



## Moira Coleman (Jun 16, 2012)

johnniebutterfl said:


> ps it would be great if it could be given its proper title The Ramjam Club, rather than the mispelt Ram Jam Club, pedant that I am.
> 
> btw Otis Redding played his 1st UK gig there & i know someone who was a friend of 'Judge Dread', the doorman and who played several gigs there


Also Ike and Tina Turner


----------



## soupdragon (Jun 17, 2012)

Moira Coleman said:


> Also Ike and Tina Turner


 
I could cry.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 17, 2012)

miss minnie said:


> ... the original fridge (which was fab) was above where the gas showroom used to be...


That is the one. The expert on this is "Barry" who used to sell ladies shoes in the Reliance Arcade - opposite Ralph's Gift Box.
He was trying to get a Brixton Market tour together - and I went on a trial one. He very generously stood me a coffee at SW9 afterwards.
Barry is another person who is in conflict with the Brixton Society. The BS charge £3 for their tour, Barry wanted £10 I believe, but he is linked to some organisation which does "Jack the Ripper " tours and Soho tours - all for foreign tourists I guess. Don't know if Barry's Brixton Walk is still on.
As a militant but non-attending member of the Church of England, the most fascinating part of Barry's tour was actually several minutes he spent reminiscing outside the Brixton Synagogue (now the Eurolink Centre). Didn't realise they also has Sunday School - too much like work for a Sabbath it seems. Barry had bad vibes about his Sunday School days - it sounded like IF.... without the tits or the sense of humour!
I'll see if I can find him on my email system, in case someone wants to contact him.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 17, 2012)

What a bump after a seven year gap.  
Now that Lambeth Social Services have moved out, there surely has to be some prospect of surveying the empty basement of no 390 for vestiges of its previous life.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 20, 2012)

i thought we established it wasn't in the basement?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 20, 2012)

I only ever remember going down the stairs (when it was the Fridge). My memories of the Ramjam club are admittedly very hazy on the access to club details after all these years.


----------



## Mitch34 (Aug 28, 2012)

I think I remember the Ram Jam as being downstairs. I saw the great Nina Simone performing there - on the night the crowd were a bit rowdy until she told them to belt up....and they did!
Also saw Geno Washington several times (awesome) as well as Chris Farlow and a few others that I really can't recall


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 28, 2012)

I saw Geno there once as well (ditto awesome). I remember it as being upstairs, but it was a long time ago, and it was the only time I went. This poster's from 1966 (I think my visit was later in '67 or maybe even '68 - it was my second ever gig IIRC).



Hendrix played there in October 1966 and again in February 1967. I wish I'd been at one of those.


----------



## Jangleballix (Sep 1, 2012)

Peter Green (in JM'sBB's) and Jimi Hendrix in Brixton on the same weekend! Yowsah and indeed Yowsah.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 1, 2012)

Big Time Operator Zoot Money! Had to look that up,,,he's still gigging the London pub circuit


----------



## ska invita (Sep 1, 2012)

was this it?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 1, 2012)

wow!


----------



## ska invita (Sep 1, 2012)

ddraig said:


> wow!


firing gig eh?! hadnt heard of Junior Walker before


----------



## ddraig (Sep 1, 2012)

yeah man! wish i had them on my stage today rather than cod diluted versions, good as they were...


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 4, 2012)

ska invita said:


> firing gig eh?! hadnt heard of Junior Walker before


 
Junior Walker and the All Stars were ace 
They were on the Motown label for a while.

Can't help with info on the Ramjam club as I didn't live in London then but I remember seeing the adverts for the club in the Melody Maker.

eta. For something taken in a club in the 60's -what a good quality film of Jnr Walker.


----------



## Rockingsenior (Sep 25, 2012)

The Ramjam was upstairs - I almost lived there!  Once pass the Cashier (my friend Georgina) and the bouncers (usually amateur wrestlers) it led into the bar and seating area.  At age 16 all you could get was soft drinks and the seating areas were banquettes, the lighting was dark, with lots of opportunity to roll the splifs without detection!  The stage and dance floor was on a lower level leading from the bar.  I remember seeing lots of top bill names of the 60's but none as big at Otis and the Turners.  That rings no bells with me.  John Mayall, Geno (of course) and Georgie Fame and the Blue Flames - oh happy days!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 25, 2012)

ace post! welcome


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2012)

ska invita said:


> was this it?



That's a GREAT video.


A post in the user comments says: 


> 90 Brixton Road: hosting major acts such as Cream (Nov 3rd 1966, 28th Jan/3rd June 1966), and the great Jimi Hendrix (2nd October 1966, with John Mayall's Bluesbreakers supporting). In the late 70s, the venue was known as Clouds before being taken over by Andy Czezowski who sunk £20,000 into the run-down premises, renamed it 'The Fridge' and kitted the place out with Swedish fridges. The Fridge relocated to the Brixton Ace on Brixton Hill in 1984.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2012)

Rockingsenior said:


> The Ramjam was upstairs - I almost lived there! Once pass the Cashier (my friend Georgina) and the bouncers (usually amateur wrestlers) it led into the bar and seating area. At age 16 all you could get was soft drinks and the seating areas were banquettes, the lighting was dark, with lots of opportunity to roll the splifs without detection! The stage and dance floor was on a lower level leading from the bar. I remember seeing lots of top bill names of the 60's but none as big at Otis and the Turners. That rings no bells with me. John Mayall, Geno (of course) and Georgie Fame and the Blue Flames - oh happy days!


Hi. Welcome to the boards. Can you confirm it's the same venue as shown in the video above? I'm going to write a feature for my blog so I want to make sure I get it right!


----------



## qpr (Dec 31, 2012)

editor said:


> Hi. Welcome to the boards. Can you confirm it's the same venue as shown in the video above? I'm going to write a feature for my blog so I want to make sure I get it right!


 that is most definitely the ram jam in the video as i was there that night.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 31, 2012)

blossie33 said:


> Junior Walker and the All Stars were ace


A mate of mine played keyboards for them when they had a recentish tour (as in the last 20 years)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 31, 2012)

...and my mate Les Marsh (brother of drummer Tony Marsh) did the interior of the Fridge and hung all those old fridges up.


----------



## Casaubon (Jun 7, 2013)

I've been clearing out old stuff, and found a couple of souvenirs from the original Fridge.
First, a flyer from Dec '83. These were A4, and printed on fancy translucent paper.




14 Karat Soul were (are?) an a capella soul/r'n'b/doo wop band who played there quite often - quite corny, schmaltzy even, but it was always a good show.

And an ashtray.



Bloody hell, 30 years ago.........................


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jun 7, 2013)

Casaubon said:


> First, a flyer from Dec '83. These were A4, and printed on fancy translucent paper....


 
That shows the day I was born! That makes me happy.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jun 7, 2013)

Casaubon - I'm actually rather stupidly excited about that flyer, must be my attempts to find a silver lining to the almost-30 cloud...any chance I could scan/somehow get a copy from you??


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm going to do a feature on this club shortly. It deserves to be properly remembered!


----------



## discokermit (Jun 7, 2013)

RoyReed said:


> I saw Geno there once as well .'68


before jimmy's machine and the rocksteady rub?


----------



## Casaubon (Jun 10, 2013)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Casaubon - I'm actually rather stupidly excited about that flyer, must be my attempts to find a silver lining to the almost-30 cloud...any chance I could scan/somehow get a copy from you??


 
Of course, no problem.
I scanned it, and had to drastically re-size it to post it here.
If you PM me your address I'll send you a copy of the 'original' scan.
My scanner's reasonable, I think (HP Photosmart C4580), but if you want to take a higher resolution copy I could let you borrow the original.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2013)

Casaubon said:


> Of course, no problem.
> I scanned it, and had to drastically re-size it to post it here.
> If you PM me your address I'll send you a copy of the 'original' scan.
> My scanner's reasonable, I think (HP Photosmart C4580), but if you want to take a higher resolution copy I could let you borrow the original.


 
Could you mail it to me too? I'd like to do a full feature on the club. 

You can reach me at urban75 - at - gmail dot com


----------



## yardbird (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh happy days  
I lived in Streatham in the sixties and went several times maybe when I was about 17/18.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2013)

Please post up some of your memories!


----------



## Casaubon (Jun 10, 2013)

From Smash Hits magazine, November 10-23, 1983, a review of ‘King Skirt’ - a King Kurt gig at the Fridge for which you had to wear a skirt (or frock) to gain admission.

I prepared for the gig at my place on Tulse Hill with two friends, Don and Al. We drank our usual cocktail (a litre of vodka, two litres of orange juice and a gram of whizz) and went to the George Canning (a.k.a. the Hobgoblin) for pre-gig drinks. We were thrown out.

The scene outside the Fridge was pandemonium. 
The crowd had been gathering all afternoon, two or three hundred, I think. All the psychobillies etc. in frocks had become very drunk and frisky, and the police had come over to restore order. 
They were being pelted with flour, eggs, shaving foam, strings of sausages etc, had lost the plot and were nicking anyone they could grab.  

We didn’t have tickets, so tried to scuttle through the melee to the door. Al and I somehow made it, we just tottered through without even paying.
Sadly, Don got involved in the fracas outside and was nicked. The desk sergeant called him a ‘welsh bastard’, Don punched him, and was given a bit of a kicking, costing him a broken tooth and laddered tights.
He was released at 8 the next morning, to walk home through the rush hour crowds in his frock.

The centre pic in the review is me, taking a breather in the upstairs bar.

To be honest, I remember almost nothing of the gig, but I’m sure I had a great time.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2013)

I used to know the King Kurt guys pretty well. Their gigs were certainly entertaining


----------



## Casaubon (Jun 10, 2013)

Fridge membership card and programme for December '81.


----------



## Winot (Jun 10, 2013)

editor said:


> I used to know the King Kurt guys pretty well. Their gigs were certainly entertaining



I now work with one of them...


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2013)

Winot said:


> I now work with one of them...


Legal profession?


----------



## Winot (Jun 10, 2013)

editor said:


> Legal profession?



Yep.


----------



## james prichard (May 12, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm doing a feature for the site about the famous Ram Jam Club, formerly of 390 Brixton Road, SW9.
> 
> The club hosted soul, reggae, Stax gigs and big rock names like Cream and Jimi Hendrix in the late 60s and I want to take a picture of its old frontage.
> 
> ...


as


editor said:


> I'm doing a feature for the site about the famous Ram Jam Club, formerly of 390 Brixton Road, SW9.
> 
> The club hosted soul, reggae, Stax gigs and big rock names like Cream and Jimi Hendrix in the late 60s and I want to take a picture of its old frontage.
> 
> ...


the information here helps me find part of Danny Kirwan's world . he grew up near brockwell park and ram jam city was very dear to him; hendrix and kirwan may have met there. now i must try to find the boilerhouse where danny and fleetwood mac met .


----------



## blossie33 (May 13, 2015)

Whatever happened to Danny Kirwan?
I remember seeing him play one of his first gigs with Fleetwood Mac at a blues festival in the Midlands, he looked so young!


----------



## TimIndulge (Aug 13, 2015)

Footage here from inside 1978 when it was Clouds....


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2019)

Jimmy James is still alive!
Jimmy James (singer) - Wikipedia

Would have loved to have seen Nina Simone.


----------



## tim (Jul 27, 2019)

editor said:


> View attachment 178921
> 
> Jimmy James is still alive!
> Jimmy James (singer) - Wikipedia
> ...



As is Kung Fu Fighter, Carl Douglas.


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 27, 2019)

Brilliant!
I think the Artwoods were Ronnie Wood's older brothers band.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jul 27, 2019)

The Artwoods

Making Time- The Artwoods


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 27, 2019)

editor said:


> View attachment 178921
> 
> Jimmy James is still alive!
> Jimmy James (singer) - Wikipedia
> ...


As is John Mayall.


----------



## Battersea (Sep 27, 2019)

editor said:


> I'm doing a feature for the site about the famous Ram Jam Club, formerly of 390 Brixton Road, SW9.
> 
> The club hosted soul, reggae, Stax gigs and big rock names like Cream and Jimi Hendrix in the late 60s and I want to take a picture of its old frontage.
> 
> ...


Sorry but late


----------



## Lucy316 (Jan 19, 2021)

Casaubon said:


> View attachment 33517
> 
> 
> From Smash Hits magazine, November 10-23, 1983, a review of ‘King Skirt’ - a King Kurt gig at the Fridge for which you had to wear a skirt (or frock) to gain admission.
> ...


I've just come across this thread via curiosity about the RamJam Club, I had no idea it was in the same building as the first Fridge. Don & I went to the Fridge numerous times but I wasn't with him for the King Skirt night. His version was that having spent the night in the cells he had to appear in court the next day in his miniskirt & received a fine for his trouble & never even got to see the band. Thanks for the Smash Hits link, I think I recognise you from all those years ago. RIP Don.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 31, 2021)

came up on tweeter today


----------



## ANDREW CZEZOWSK (May 27, 2022)

The RamJam club was above two shoe shops which had been previously Burton's tailors and Gentlemens outfitters, Burtons had an arrangement with a Billiard and Snooker chain who would rent the spaces above Burtons when available, so you can see that such a space would lend itself to being converted to a club very easliy. It opened on 17th of February 1966 with the Animals, i was their with Susan my partner. We bought the lease in 1979 and opened as the FRIDGE in December 1981, we moved on the the larger FRIDGE and opened In July 1985. The entrance to the RamJam is on Brixton road a single doorway taking you up to the first floor of the club and where you could see a huge photo of John Mayall and wher the paydesk was, inside the club was another staircase going up to the second floor where the bar was, unlicensed soft drinks only and a tiny kitchen that did burgers etc. This is a fabulous link to all the acts that played there.  The Ram Jam Club, Brixton | Garage Hangover
Here are some photos, the rear yard where the bands came in, craning in our changing rooms which were in the yard you can see 390 Brixton road on the gates, LEB adding more power to the FRIDGE on Brixton road, you can see the black graffitied door which was the entrance to the RamJam and the FRIDGE. our build crew and Susan on fire escape stairs over looking yard at rear of 390 Brixton Road, so their you have it the location of the RamJam, we are currently writing the FRIDGE books should be done by next year.


----------



## blossie33 (May 27, 2022)

Great adverts from the Melody Maker there ANDREW CZEZOWSK ! I used to get the MM every week and remember seeing your club in the gig guide (I lived in Birmingham then).
I remember many of those bands ... and yes, that Garage Hangover is a great website.


----------

